# I am soo disgusted with my generation



## 150274 (Mar 23, 2013)

_deleted_


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you show us an example of what you're talking about?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I know that site.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh god.. wtf yeah If I ever have kids no internet D: <


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Stop judging.

#You#Know#My#Name#Not#My#Story


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

Unfortunately teenagers these days do seem to have lower standards than I believe they should, and I am 17 so I see it everyday. It's saddening because there is so much potential that is seemingly unused, but for now we just have to do what we can to do what we see as right, and hope that in the end, standards come back up.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow. I am so shocked that kids your age watch porn!


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

I started masturbating when I was 9, at least that's the earliest I definitely remember doing it. Doesn't surprise me kids are watching porn, that they're all watching gay porn is strange. I really do think porn screws people up, I'm trying to stop but when you get stressed it's an easy relief.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

yea people are such a pervs these days its incredible x/ i mean ive seen bits of some of the stuff ppl talk about there and man its disgustinggg, my eyes burned


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

This generation of teenagers will be the best generation there ever was once they are in power, as will the generation after them, as will the generation after _them._

Each generation builds on knowledge gained in the past to become something greater than has ever been seen, and will do until the human race ceases. And so far no amount of easy access porn has halted that.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

That's crap, honestly. People have this idea of unending progress but countless times societies have gone backward and fallen. Yeah some other society will take up the mantle as most powerful but it doesn't mean they'll be better and your society had still fallen. Entitlement and arrogance are definitely problems to be faced.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

yea and like even if ur best that there ever was its not necessary ur the best that can be possible at all anyway, thats one thing and another is we are just random occurence in space and just somehow making it, bcs not like we are superamazing, perfect or anything, think everything there is thats wrong..


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

The only thing I got out of the link was teens watch a lot of gay porn.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, the gay community is alive and thriving if the pre-teens these days are anything to go by...


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> I don't want to get my thread closed
> 
> http://www.virtualteen.org/forums/showthread.php?t=190804
> 
> ...


You're being oversensitive. I'm not sure why you would be disgusted by horny teenagers exploring their sexuality, question drugs, etc.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

And this surprises you how? I've heard middle school kids talk about stuff nearly this weird.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*But What IF*

when you were born, your parents were 60 years old?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, been reading the threads on that site lol very entertaining, but of course messed up.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

lol. No wonder I hate kids/teenagers these days. So vulgar.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No parenting = out-of-control teen potential. It's getting really bad.


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm fairly sure at least a dozen of them are lying to fit in or to get attention.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

I hate teenagers. Some act like they actually have a brain but very few.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

http://yourbrainonporn.com

'Today's teens sometimes wire their arousal to Internet porn's unnaturally intense, synthetic stimuli for as long as a decade before they try to connect with real partners.The situation is even more precarious if a teen's innocent pursuit of jollies has led to more fundamental brain changes, i.e., addiction. Again, teens are _more _susceptible to addiction than adults, due to their hyperactive reward circuitry and immature executive control.'

Actually kinda sad


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I was expecting much more scandalous information. I am very disappointed.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahvav said:


> Did you browse the puberty section?


Hm.. I did now. Sex with cousins and anal masturbation. That is... interesting. I didn't think it was so normal to get sexual with cousins. :sus


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Previous generations were no better, they just didn't have the anonymity of the internet to boast about it. Young teens have been exploring their sexuality for a long time now, no need to be ashamed of your generation. If anything this generation is more aware of the dangers and risks involved with teenage sex. In fact, the average age of first birth has gone up ~3 years compared to 30 years ago. I think some people are a bit too sensitive about this stuff, sex is natural and people start getting curious around puberty. If it weren't for the internet we wouldn't even know what's going on or what sexual things people are into.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

PatheticGuy said:


> That's crap, honestly. People have this idea of unending progress but countless times societies have gone backward and fallen. Yeah some other society will take up the mantle as most powerful but it doesn't mean they'll be better and your society had still fallen. Entitlement and arrogance are definitely problems to be faced.


Yes societies fall, but not because of freakin' PORN.

Honestly the people in this threat have such a negative view of how amazing our society is nowadays.

'Teenagers are sooo rude and entitled and watch porn and blahblahblah the whole world's going to ****.'

If you want to see an example of a _real _bad generation, look no futher than the most commonly praised one - the 'GI generation.' Alive during world war two, slaughtered over 60 million of each other, were responsible for the holocaust, the rise of Nazism the soviet union, the nuclear bombs, the blitz, pearl harbour, The Dresden bombing, unrivalled racism, sexism, discrimination of homosexuals and distrust of foreigners, and a record of violent crime that make's today's seem pathetic by comparison (most crimes are committed by under 30s).

But _NOOOOOOOO... _Watching porn on the internet will destroy society where all of that ^ failed.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

*"Our youth now love luxury. They have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for their elders and love chatter in place of exercise; they no longer rise when elders enter the room; they contradict their parents, chatter before company; gobble up their food and tyrannize their teachers."*

*- **Socrates, *470 BC - 399 BC

As they _always_ have, and _always_ will. Till the curtain comes down on the story of humanity.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Is this really surprising people? I thought you'd be much more knowledgeable on the horrors of our fellow teens, Ahvav.

This doesn't seem scary in comparison to other stuff I've heard. But here's the thing- everyone says they hate their own generation. Everyone.

We don't have it 'worst'. Sure it is not the best, but it never will be anything close for anyone. The world is full of crazy kids and parents who don't give a s*** about those same children. We are just open to see the realization of such terrible things now due to internet etc etc.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> I know teens talk about sex once in a while, but according to this forum, there is KIDS ages 11-13 whining about how they are virgins, or how they had sex with their bf or something.
> I know kids are horny, but these teenagers are talking about sex positions, masterbaition, etc like there is no tomorrow.
> Maybe it's because I hang out with the smart and nerdy group of people at school.


That is because sex culture is a b**** and it is screwing with our current peer's tiny brains. You also have to realize that this is just a forum open to some of the 'worse-off' teens out there in this world.

Sex is very, very discussed among kids. They want to be mature and apparently this is the new way to achieve that 'maturity'. They're also interested, and hell, boys brag about banging stuff all the time. Girls do their own share of it too.

It is good you hang out with the smarter groups. You could catch the others' stupidity if you're not careful X_X


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I grew apart from my friends when all they began doing was going out and drinking.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

You know i wasn't going to have a look at the forum, but all the talk just made me so curious, and well wow, bothers and sisters having sex with each other... somethings got to be wrong there.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> You may regret it now, but you just saved your a** by making that decision.


I do not regret my decision. My friends made poor choices and I chose not to follow them.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> *I'm not saying my generation is the worst generation to ever exist.*
> 
> I'm just saying that a lit of kids my age are really immature, nasty, disgusting, and rude.


Time might prove you right, we're all still young. But my point was that every generation is on the same level when they are aged 13-19. All the way from us to the first generation of apes to stop walking on all fours would be just as loud and rude and narrow minded as each other.

And its a sad fact that most people stay that was their entire lives. There are many people in their 40s and 50s who _think _they are more mature than they were, that they have a right to boss younger people around, but are just as stupid and clueless as they were 30 years ago and are just using their age to cover it up.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

That's one of the biggest realizations I came to as I've become an 'adult', and a huge factor in driving me to depression, is that people don't really grow up, they just get more freedom and less inhibition to act out their childish animalistic urges. Being 'mature' to most people, is to not look down on childishness, being disciplined or serious is childish to them.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't see what's so bad with their forum. I mean, it's a little dumb, sure, but all they're talking about is the kind of porn they like to watch. I mean, who is that hurting? It's not like watching porn is some kind of forbidden thing in our society. And it's not like kids our age are doing it. If that makes it right or not, we can't say, that's a whole other debate. But it's happening. Why can't they discuss it?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Adult here. Human beings are generally sexual creatures, and it is totally normal to be curious and want to learn about sex. There's nothing wrong with your generation.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

This forum is weird. I'm more scared about their ages. 

Whilst I'm here, I may as well recommend you guys steer clear of Psychforums. I used to be on there before the necrophilia and gore vids got a bit too much.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

you're over-exaggerating. maybe there's a culture gap though.


----------



## Dious (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't see the problem? Let them enjoy it - they aren't hurting anyone. It's a little odd that you're surprised teenagers watch porn, lol.


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm not into that stuff, but If that's their way of coping with adolescence, I'm fine with it. 
This doesn't really surprise me anyways.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Teenagers are pretty gross. It's nothing new. Kids of past generations complained about their own generation, too. The only difference is that there is internet now.


----------



## VakarineMy (Oct 1, 2013)

Why are you so concerned about how people entertain themselves sexually?

I'm more curious about why this ticks you off so much. What are you scared of? 

Quit frankly, I could care less what people do as long as they aren't hurting anyone. They can have sex with their sister for all I care. How does any of this affect me or you for that matter?


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

how are you surprised by this? have you been living under a rock your whole life or something?


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL at these kids admitting to watching gay porn.


----------



## VakarineMy (Oct 1, 2013)

lmao said:


> LOL at these kids admitting to watching gay porn.


That rubbed me as incredibly fake. I don't know which posts are real or fake but some of the posts just seemed like a 30yo pedo who is posing as a 13 year old boy and getting off.

Probably hoping another boy will join him in the conversation.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't understand why this annoys the majority of you? Sure you probably didn't watch porn that young, but its not like you represent the average person in today's world. Everyone's different and every age group is generally better than the last with technology because they grow up surrounded by more of it. Not many parents give the sex talk anymore so you've got to expect them to start somewhere. It's probably starting to become a normal thing now anyway. 

Its like how people diss us for being lazy because we get our assignment from the Internet with a few buttons on the keyboard whereas 20 years ago, they had to go through huge books for hours, even days, in the library. Internet info wasn't normal 20 years ago, now it is.

I'm sure that majority of people on here download movies for free online even though it's ILLEGAL. Sure it's illegal for kids to watch porn but when you download a movie for free like that, you're basically stealing from that artist. Why? Because it's easy to. It's right there on the Internet, just like porn. 

Are you saying that because I'm in your generation, I watch porn now? Are you saying that you're disgusted with me for something I don't do? If the computer and Internet came out 60 years ago, I bet you'd have been watching porn when you were 9. 

Honestly, I bet if third world kids saw how you lived and the 'problems' you lived with, they would literally die from laughter. Do you see them watching porn? No, because they're not subjected to the social media that first world kids have. You can't blame it on the kids, the parents are the ones that allow their children to go on the Internet, knowing what's on there. TV shows are becoming more sexual.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh and don't blame these kids when they grow up all *****ed in the head. Just remember, the people that made these pornos are the ones to blame, you know, the older generation. They knew it could be leaked onto the Internet. x


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

prettyful said:


> how are you surprised by this? have you been living under a rock your whole life or something?


Apparently outcasts are smarter (his words not mine). Apparently not lol.



TigerLilly02 said:


> Oh and don't blame these kids when they grow up all *****ed in the head. Just remember, the people that made these pornos are the ones to blame, you know, the older generation. They knew it could be leaked onto the Internet. x


Leaked? lol it was made specifically for internet consumption.


----------



## Redfan45x (Oct 10, 2013)

Is it bad to say that knowing that my younger peers are having sex, doesn't bother me so much? (so long as they aren't getting pregnant)
I mean I can admit, when I was 12 I would have loved to have a sexual relationship. I started having sexual relationships when I was 17. It's not like this is the first time this has happened, kids that age were having sex often a long time ago, as in like the middle ages and earlier. And society has managed to survive. 
The kids want sex!


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

you seem very sheltered.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Redfan45x said:


> Is it bad to say that knowing that my younger peers are having sex, doesn't bother me so much? (so long as they aren't getting pregnant)
> I mean I can admit, when I was 12 I would have loved to have a sexual relationship. I started having sexual relationships when I was 17. It's not like this is the first time this has happened, kids that age were having sex often a long time ago, as in like the middle ages and earlier. And society has managed to survive.
> The kids want sex!


Not really. It's normal nowadays.


----------



## Junkhead (Jan 31, 2013)

Who cares. Teenagers have sex. Big deal. We are not innocent little kids being defiled by society's pressures. You know why teens have sex, watch porn etc? Cause they have a sexuality like everyone else. That's when all that stuff develops. Don't be so puritanical.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Teenagers are pretty gross. It's nothing new. Kids of past generations complained about their own generation, too. *The only difference is that there is internet now*.


Right on. People will always find reasons to complain about the generation(s) after them.


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

Teens talking about sex and drugs. Nope nothing new there.


----------



## modafinilguy (Oct 13, 2013)

Well I viewed XXX porn videos when I was 11, taken from my religious aunty (of all people). I also saw various XXX porn magazines.

I don't think it has any impact on my social or sexual development


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been watching porn since I was about 13. Fast forward 3 years and I know pornstars more than I know my teachers at school. :|

In my opinion, as long as a person is mature enough to not let his/her actions be influenced by images on a screen, porn is no big deal.


----------



## HteCreative (Sep 12, 2013)

I really didn't think virtual teen is all that bad. It depends on who you talk to and especially where you end up. I have seen a few lewd posts though.


----------



## Before Sunrise (Oct 18, 2013)

I think that watching porn at such a young age definitely has impact on person's sexual development. When people are so young, they don't know what is "correct" and because of that are being very experimental. Watching gay stuff at that age might just be exploring and can lead to nothing in the end as they grow up. I know people who went through that phase and ended up perfectly straight in the end. Now this can sound even homophobic to some of you, but that is definitely not the case. I couldn't care less if someone is homosexual or not. I was looking for porn at that age myself, as well as almost all of my friends. Only difference was the accessibility of it. We had to search for magazines, download really bad pictures on the internet as it was really scarce, and mostly use our imagination.

We are living in the age where internet and technology is the main thing, so don't be too shocked about them watching stuff on the internet. I think it's not even that bad compared to other things you can find online. Having sex as teenagers was and is still pretty common, although losing it way too early is worrying.


----------



## Chris Is Alive (Aug 30, 2012)

Wha...what? 
The site is odd, I'll say that, but it's not the source of ALL EVIL. Still odd.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Why should this concern you? I'm pretty sure there are porn threads on SAS too.


Ahvav said:


> I don't want to get my thread closed
> 
> http://www.virtualteen.org/forums/showthread.php?t=190804
> 
> ...


To answer the link you posted-

Do I watch porn: Maybe...

When did I start watching porn: Too young...

What types do I watch: ...



TigerLilly02 said:


> Oh and don't blame these kids when they grow up all *****ed in the head. Just remember, the people that made these pornos are the ones to blame, you know, the older generation. They knew it could be leaked onto the Internet. x


Parents should be using security settings on computers. I'm assuming it won't cover every piece of XXX or whatever but it'll at least make it hard to find.


----------



## chowfunfan (Aug 22, 2013)

A freshman in my class got pregnant by a junior :'(


----------



## The Last Orphan of Rachel (Oct 21, 2013)

Ah, cheer up. Every generation has its assaults on dignity and learning, diligence and virtue, honesty and kindness; they are hardly all that numerous in our generation. 

I myself abstain from porn, preferring always people with their clothes on and in conversation, but I must say I find the openness with which people discuss sex today rather refreshing. It's quite natural: the 'uckyness' is just a stigma. I can't imagine knowing people with furry fetishes existed two decades ago: how could you?


----------

